# Shipping car and possessions to NZ from Canada...



## Gozer442

Hello! This is my first post to the forum!

I'm moving to New Zealand! I'm not sure where in NZ yet, but I'm trying to calculate costs and logistics.

I have an older '80s classic car I'd like to ship, along with some possessions. I think a 20 foot container would do, or two separate methods of shipment...one for the car, and another for the possessions.

Does anyone have any experience in situation, or know of a good shipping company, or know of anyone that can help me?

Thank you!


----------



## Gozer442

Hmmmm. A lot of views, but no-one with any insight?


----------



## berkinet

If you are actually thinking of using your car for daily transportation, DON’T. You will want an RHD vehicle. The opposite case comes up regularly on the French forum with Brits who want to bring a car to France. The response is unanimously don’t do it... and that includes responses from expat kiwis, brits and aussies. Further, there are probably local NZ regulations about importing, taxing, licensing and bring cars up to standards. At the very minimum, you will need to change the headlamps. 

But, no worries, she’ll be right and you will love New Zealand.


----------



## escapedtonz

It won't be much of an issue for you to export the vehicle from Canada and import in to NZ. There are a few options and I wouldn't recommend RORO (Roll On Roll Off). This is where the vehicle is driven on to the deck of the ship, parked, shipped across the world then driven off at the other end. It is open to the elements and I've heard lots of bad stories about car parts, stereos etc going missing so the ship's crew may not be the nicest of people. Best bet would be to ship it in a locked container with all of your other belongings. Likely cost maybe NZ$4k? Make sure it is thoroughly cleaned before it enters and don't scrimp on the insurance cover just in case.
One major obstacle this end may be with compliance. It isn't impossible to get a LHD car through compliance in NZ, there are LHD vehicles here but it may need you to throw lots of money at it if you do intend on using it here. To get it on the road you'll need a certificate of conformity, it'll need to pass NZ compliance, it'll need to be inspected, it'll need to pass an NZ warrant of fitness (WOF) and it'll need to be registered before it can go on the public roads. A well experienced vehicle shipper should be able to give you an idea of the likely costs and issues you may face so first thing to do would be to get some expert advice in Canada.
From NZ's compliance perspective get in touch with the AA or NZTA here in NZ. You should be able to give them all the vehicle details and they should be able to give you an idea if it is possible and things you may need to do in order to get it through compliance.
I agree it'd be difficult driving in NZ with a LHD vehicle, but it can be done. A few of my colleagues have got old classic american cars that they use occasionally but a couple of them have ones they use every day. Jeez one colleague in Wellington has around 30 or so old American classics and they have all remained LHD, all passed through compliance and are warranted and registered. 
I'll flick her a message as she may know who to use for vehicle exports. They've obviously imported a lot of vehicles in to NZ from the US and maybe Canada. I know they're always having parts shipped over. 
Maybe I'll come back to you asap.


----------

